

Leap for Mac makes Kinect look like a drunk, stumbling uncle - sivajag
http://macdailynews.com/2012/05/21/small-usb-dongle-for-your-mac-makes-microsofts-kinect-look-like-a-drunk-stumbling-uncle-with-video/ 

======
jwoah12
Nice. The title is almost as impartial as the actual article or the comments
section where users gleefully celebrate another victory over "Microshaft
Winblows."

